# flash problem

## michael_w

Hi,

ich will mir unter Linux die CD ansehen:

http://www.addison-wesley.de/9783827325310.html

Firefox sagt allerdings:

```

Für die vollständige Funktionalität der Website installieren Sie bitte den aktuellen Flashplayer! Klicken Sie den folgenden Link um diesen kostenlos zu installieren!

Get Flash

```

Installiert ist:

```

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  (~)9.0.289.0!m!s 10.1.102.64!m!s (~)10.2.161.23_pre20100927!m!s (~)10.2.161.23_pre20101117!m!s {+32bit +64bit multilib nspluginwrapper}

     Installed versions:  10.2.161.23_pre20101117!m!s(14:12:36 12.01.2011)(32bit 64bit multilib -nspluginwrapper)

     Homepage:            http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

Der dürfte doch reichen!? Wieso reicht er der CD nicht?

```

gauss ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="X pdf gtk qt3 qt4 alsa cdr mmx sse mmxext ssse3 sse2\

     mp3 gui gimpprint usb unicode cddb dga dvd encode iconv jpeg mp3\

     gimp isdnlog opengl png quicktime real samba truetype \

     mplayer xorg asf nvidia xvmc isdn nls dbus svg exif ogg\

     a52 aac aalib v4l v4l2 xv xvid ffmpeg sdl audiofile mad mikmod vorbis\

     syslog xscreensaver samba acpi apm lm_sensors pmu dvdread apache2 qt3suppor

t\

     kde xulrunner xcomposite cuda webkit unicode vhook x264\

     cupsddk -ppds tiff 64bit acpi php mp4 threads git subversion"

LINGUAS="de"

#INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

SANE_BACKENDS="canon microtek2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

was sagt

about:plugins

im Firefox zum Thema Flash? Eingeben in der Adresszeile so wies da steht.

Sebastian

----------

## michael_w

mal nur der Teil zum flash (oder alles?):

```

Shockwave Flash

    Datei: libflashplayer.so

    Version: 

    Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162

MIME-Typ    Beschreibung    Endungen    Aktiviert

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Ja

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Ja
```

----------

## b3cks

Klingt, wie so oft, nach falscher Versionsprüfung innerhalb der Seite. Kannst du es unter einem anderen OS/Browser testen?

PS: Was willst du denn mit 1.5? Ist doch bereits 1.6 draußen?  :Wink: 

----------

## michael_w

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Klingt, wie so oft, nach falscher Versionsprüfung innerhalb der Seite. Kannst du es unter einem anderen OS/Browser testen?

 

unter Windows 7 + FF gehts.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Was willst du denn mit 1.5? Ist doch bereits 1.6 draußen? 

 

early adopter? Nicht mein Ding.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

du könntest noch den 10.1.102.64 versuchen.

Einige Seiten kommen mit dem "neuesten" Flash für Linux einfach nicht klar.

----------

## michael_w

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> du könntest noch den 10.1.102.64 versuchen.
> 
> Einige Seiten kommen mit dem "neuesten" Flash für Linux einfach nicht klar.

 

Hmm, mir war so als könnte der kein 64bit!?

----------

